# Is it okay to get rid of these 90dg elbows



## dbunch304 (Jun 1, 2020)

I've attached a picture of the pipe layout coming from the manifold and going out to the main sprinkler runs.
The lines run from the manifold to out about 5 ft and than turn left or right 90dg.

I believe they used the 90dg elbows coming off the manifold to go around some really big tree roots instead of taking them out.

We had the tree removed a couple months ago and I've been working on cleaning up the roots.
So I've removed these pipes and going to get rid or the roots in the path so I can put the pipes down a 
little deeper.

Would it be an issue if I just replaced the pvc pipe and ran the pipe from the manifold straight out to the 
sprinkler line and not keep these 90dg angled setup.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Get rid of them. It will only help.


----------



## dbunch304 (Jun 1, 2020)

bernstem said:


> Get rid of them. It will only help.


Thanks,

I figured it was okay to get rid of them.
I was just mystified how they did it..
Too lazy to take out a root.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

You can also use two 45° elbows if you don't have room to move the manifold. The flow loss is much less with a 45° compared to a 90° elbow. But yes, no elbow is always best.


----------

